# OXFORDSHIRE CRUISE - Apr 17th - Numbers growing..can u?



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

It is high time we had another Oxfordshire Cruise.

How about Sunday April 17th? It's the day after the TTOC Regional Reps meeting in Oxfordshire, so we might be able to drum up a couple of reps for you to meet too.

Polish the car in the morning, show it off in the afternoon :wink:

So we are meeting at M40, J10 Cherwell Valley Services. As you pull into the car park hang an immediate left and we will be there.

So far we have...

Omen666
Hilly10
LakesTTer (W12 front end, come and see it)
dibblet
nutts

Maps and radios will be provided.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

If the weathers good 8) Damon I might be up for it TTs not had a run since Wales.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

A slow start, but I know your out there....come on lets get this meet up and running so we can establish a monthly meeting.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm in!!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice one, Tim. Will be good to see you again.

If you've still got my walkie talkie, just bring it with you :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Would do Damon if I wasn't flying back from NY that day - put me down for the next one

K


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

omen666 said:


> Nice one, Tim. Will be good to see you again.
> 
> If you've still got my walkie talkie, just bring it with you :wink:


Okey dokey.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> Would do Damon if I wasn't flying back from NY that day - put me down for the next one
> 
> K


Why not bring all your new camera gear and try it out! Now where is the number for Customs at Heathrow! :lol:

Will do K.

Glad to see you got photo of your car in tunnel, its a stunner. I don't have email address and wanted to send it to you.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not sure yet... we want to, but it depends on other stuff we have planned for the weekend :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

nutts said:


> Not sure yet... we want to, but it depends on other stuff we have planned for the weekend :?


yep thought that might be the case, no worries. Might be nice to have a drive without you pushing me into the corners :wink:


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

will try & come up . hope you get those brakes sorted.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

omen666 said:


> yep thought that might be the case, no worries. Might be nice to have a drive without you pushing me into the corners :wink:


Well if your 278 bhp & 298 ft/lbs TT was faster & you could drive... :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

nutts said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > yep thought that might be the case, no worries. Might be nice to have a drive without you pushing me into the corners :wink:
> ...


As CapTT taught me and MikeyB on the TTour, power doesn't make the difference.

Big John's course to be booked soon. Race license training in June. Just working out what track car to buy. Fancy a VX220, but have an option on sharing a Cateram.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Damon, thought is was going to happen on sat evening after the reps meet, must have missunderstood sorry have to get back up to Yorkshire.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Well its raining again today, but this weekend was great. I was driving around on Saturday seeing all the bikers out and all the soft-top owners with the tops down. It was a hint of summer to come.

It would be great to be cruise with a few more TT's, anyone else to join us. I've got a great route planned and a great spot for some food.

Come on, join in the fun


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

What time are we gonna meet (rough guide at this stage) on the 17th Damon need to plan as I have a 2hr trip down to you


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Damon- Is the meet still on for Sunday the 17th


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Paul, sorry about the 'quietness' this end. The forum still doesn't work for all Macintosh computers at present.

The numbers are low, but we can still go for it. It's a great cruise.

Given the replies to recent cruises show how much fun these are events are so come one join us for a great day out.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

So how about a midday start?

M40 J10, Cherwell Valley Services. When you pull into the car park hang an immediate left, and I mean immediate and we'll be there.

We'll cruise the same route as last time unless anyone wants to suggest another.

Route is here http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/FileSharing45.html

Any other takers? I see so many TT in the area, there must be some first-timers out there.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Noon is fine, I''ll be there.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Tim, can you bring my radio with you?

All, thinking back to the last meet we did the route in just over an hour. I would like to extend it, would every be happy with say a 2 hours cruise with a break for refreshment halfway?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

omen666 said:


> Tim, can you bring my radio with you?
> 
> All, thinking back to the last meet we did the route in just over an hour. I would like to extend it, would every be happy with say a 2 hours cruise with a break for refreshment halfway?


Yes and yes, in that order.


----------

